# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Чтение санскрита

## Nila-vasana d.d.

Харе Кришна! В стихе Ш. Б. 4.29.65 есть л с полумесяцем и точкой сверху. Скажите, пожалуйста, как ее читать.

----------


## vijitatma das

Это "л" с носовым призвуком. Что-то типа "н(г)л".

----------

